# Cold temp up North



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

The news this morning was talking about some horribly cold weather up North. How is everyone surviving up North. We are much colder this morning and while putting out hay my hands were hurting and we were just 20 degrees but I am sure the wind chill was worse. I will be keeping all our Northern members in my thoughts and hope everyone and their critters fair well through this. Bundle up everyone and put out lots of hay for the goats.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG! I just got in from feeding! I'm going to go stand by the wood burning stove!! The water is frozen...I have to carry it from the house! But everyone has warm water now...they love that. None of the goats seem stressed at all...they are out of their little shelters running and playing around...so I guess we are OK here.

The good news is my hubby carried water for me on Saturday and said "Well, this sucks, I can see you need some water lines run out here...maybe we should install a water heater too". 

Yaaaa!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

20 degrees?! That's a heat wave!  It was single digit here this morning, so cold  All the girls were shivering.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea I am sure it sounds like a heat wave to some but all my goats looked like puff balls this morning with their coat a fluffed out.

Heated bucket are my best friend in the winter. If you have electricity at the barn you might want to invest in one Di.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it went down to 1degree F last night! I havent' even ventured outside, trying to get my cough undercontrol first.

12Â° Clear 22 mph
Winds WNWFeels Like: -7Â°F 
Philadelphia PA


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel sorry for ya'll. Here in OK it's just been about 40 degrees during the day and colder at night. Then we've gotten lots of 60 degree days as well. Hope you all survive the cold!


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that guys. But not to rub it in, lows in the 60's high in the lower 70's.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

It is freezing here! When I woke up it was 4 degrees.


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I was up in Bemidgi (sp?) MN over the weekend for Spanish camp, and I heard that it was down to -50 windchill. It wasn't so bad, but we had to do a lot of running between cabins. It's the wind that gets ya once it gets so cold. 

I don't know how it was here but it is not so bad now and the goats seem fine. Although I took a frozen waterbucket in last night that was only about 1/2 full, and it still had a good chunk of ice in it this morning after sitting in the house all night, so it must have been awfully cold.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aagghh! I have hardly had time to post the last few days  . 

It got sooooo cold here Sunday night. It was supposedly -40 with the wind chill. I don't even want to think about how cold that was lol.

It is still cold, and it just snowed again. :angry: :shrug: At least I am going to be pretty strong by the time winter is all over. Shoveling is no easy chore around here. I guess that's what I get for living in Wisconsin! :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad I don't live there!!!

We had a dusting of snow and it has now changed to icy rain falling and things are pretty slick out there.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Its snowing here again, and its really cold out. Still waiting for global warming to come around :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you missed the new term Sarah it is now "global climate change" because they realized we are now colder then it has been and are going into a cold trend.

But the cold is actually our falt now.

Oh and the polar bears will be ok, the ice caps are freezing again


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice thing about living in the Redwoods- they have pretty much been unchanged for eons- warming or getting colder- kind of all evens out here- well maybe our issue is wetter or drier. 
Glad not to have so much cold and wer at the moment. I'm too old to cope with that much snow.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> you missed the new term Sarah it is now "global climate change" because they realized we are now colder then it has been and are going into a cold trend.
> 
> But the cold is actually our falt now.
> 
> Oh and the polar bears will be ok, the ice caps are freezing again


Yeah I know, they just have to find a new way to show us its our fault for something that probably isn't happening. Come summer time though, it'll be back to global warming


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's so cold!  It's still snowing here and there's a good inch or more of solid ice everywhere.Schools been out for 2 days now and we may not go back tommorow.  :sigh:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's been pretty cold here too. I have a coat on Libby, as her hair didn't come back very well last fall(mites...). Snow is on the ground....probably about 2 inches. I really dislike the cold! Milking in this cold is not fun either...heck it's far from fun! :angry:


----------

